

Why the hell not? - rmason
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3854-why-the-hell-not

======
thomasfl
I really appreciate Jason Fried's and DHH's ability to not only think outside
the box, but also be brave enough to be very different. Reducing risk by
simply mimicking successful companies gives somebody else the opportunity to
innovate instead.

